
Google: a natural monopoly? - zeedotme
http://money.cnn.com/2009/05/07/technology/yang_google.fortune/
======
ZeroGravitas
Who is this James Stewart guy and why is he acting so dumb regarding
monopolies?

First why redefine the standard economics term "Natural Monopoly"?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_monopoly>

Why then define this new thing he names a 'natural monopoly' as 'lawful' when
he himself points out that monopolies aren't illegal, only abusing monopoly
power.

Which is an interesting paradox, as this Stewart character claims monopolies
aren't necessarily bad, when standard economics claims they are, and standard
law allows them only to the degree that they don't maximise profits in a way
that is not only allowed but encouraged in any other business i.e. you can
_be_ a monopoly, as long as you don't _act_ like one.

